# Black Leather and Hard Chrome...



## wetidlerjr

*My Colt 1991 ORM as done by Bob Miller...*








*S&A magwell, Nowlin trigger, Hogue stocks, C&S fire control...*









*Lowered and flared...*









*Flats polished (Accurate Plating hard chrome)...*









*Perfectly fitted grip safety...*

*I couldn't be happier with Bob's expert work. I am simply awestruck and VERY proud to be the owner of this handgun. I only wish that my pictures could really do justice to his fine work ! 








Thanks, Bob !!* :mrgreen:


----------



## Bullseye

Woooooa, that is one sweet looking Colt, I'd be proud too. dont ding her up.


----------



## JimmySays

Very nice pistol! Something to be proud of, an American work of art. :smt023


----------



## JeffWard

Please post or PM me this guy's contact info. Where is he based?


----------



## tony pasley

Beautiful, does she have a sister?


----------



## Shipwreck

Very nice!


----------



## wetidlerjr

tony pasley said:


> Beautiful, does she have a sister?


Yes, a half sister. :mrgreen:










It's hard to beat a Colt in hard chrome !


----------



## mike310

nice. why don't you hard chrome the mag to?


----------



## wetidlerjr

mike310 said:


> nice. why don't you hard chrome the mag to?


Never thought about it. I might do that in the future. :mrgreen:

Info for Robert Miller Miller Custom Gunsmithing :smt023


----------



## NAS T MAG

They are beautiful. Do you shoot them or just stare and fondle them?


----------



## saemetric

*Colt w/ Hard Chrome*

Her's my Python done in Armoloy hard chrome in the 1980's


----------



## saemetric

And w/black holster


----------

